# XM855 Ammo Ban Petition!



## Piston_Driven (Feb 10, 2015)

Here is the White Houses site to sign the petition against the XM855 ban! Take the 2 minutes and sign it!!

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/stop-batfe-banning-xm855-ammunition/XrvVh1cj

PD


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A worthy cause, but I will never sign my name to anything on *that* site. It has proven to be nothing but theater. Any time a petition, that goes against the grain of this admin, gets the votes to merit a response, either none is given or it is dismissed as flight of fancy.
This matter will not be resolved via written petition...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It's snot a:banstick:, it's a repeal of an exemption.

Until we get an understanding and use the correct language, you will only get advanced higher on the "Threat Matrix"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They never should have been allowed to ban it so they could exempt it in the fist place


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

A friend of mine who owns a local gun store said this isn't the first time the ATF "talks" about placing a ban on this ammo. He said the last few times, it was because the government had a huge surplus it wanted to sell off. Hence the "panic" mode sell off. LOL

Not sure if he is factually correct, but I'm not too worried about it. I have quite a bit set back as it is.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I understand your concern, but I'm too old to worry about them and care. I'm glad to give them my name and zip. They need to hear from the masses. I'd even advocate a fake online persona if you are really worried.



Kauboy said:


> A worthy cause, but I will never sign my name to anything on *that* site. It has proven to be nothing but theater. Any time a petition, that goes against the grain of this admin, gets the votes to merit a response, either none is given or it is dismissed as flight of fancy.
> This matter will not be resolved via written petition...


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

"GREEN TIPS" A comedic parody & social commentary on the current "Green Tip" Ammo buying panic and madness surrounding the proposed BATFE ban on M855 rifle ammunition


----------

